# Epitet w j. polskim



## miguell

Hej 
Mam do Was pytanie z zakresu szkoły podstawowej ;p 
Być może się ośmieszę, ale zaryzykuję. 
W szkole na zajęciach j. polskiego uczono mnie, że epitet to każde  połączenie rzeczownika z przymiotnikiem bez względu na wszystko.
A przynajmniej ja to zawsze tak kojarzyłem : przymiotnik + rzeczownik = epitet
Tymczasem w notatkach z filologii obcej mam napisane, że epitetem jest takie połączenie, które nie wnosi nic nowego, nie jest żadnym dodatkiem
To znaczy "zły bandyta", "biały śnieg" są epitetami, bo takie są określniki tych rzeczowników, ale "niebieska bluzka" i "długie włosy" już nie, bo bluzka może mieć różne kolory
a włosy mogą być krótkie. 
Czy to jest tak tylko w j. obcych? 
Bo mi się wydaje, że w polskim każdy z tych w/w przypadków jest pełnoprawnym epitetem. 
A teraz mam mentlik w głowie...


----------



## collectionneuse

Nie wiem, jak jest w jęz. obcych, ale w języku polskim epitetem jest każde przymiotnikowe określenie rzeczownika. Być może chodzi tu o jakiś niuans językowy i tzw. false friends, czyli np. to, że w języku obcym nazwa jakiegoś środka stylistycznego brzmieniem przypomina polski epitet, to niekoniecznie musi nim rzeczywiście być


----------



## Thomas1

miguell said:


> [...]
> Tymczasem w notatkach z filologii obcej mam napisane, że epitetem jest takie połączenie, które nie wnosi nic nowego, nie jest żadnym dodatkiem
> To znaczy "zły bandyta", "biały śnieg" są epitetami, bo takie są określniki tych rzeczowników, ale "niebieska bluzka" i "długie włosy" już nie, bo bluzka może mieć różne kolory
> a włosy mogą być krótkie.
> Czy to jest tak tylko w j. obcych?
> [...]


O jaki język chodzi? Mógłbyś podać definicję w oryginale (nawet jeśli nie jest po polsku)?


----------



## miguell

Chodzi o hiszpański. 
El *Epíteto *es una *Figura Retórica *que consiste en el *uso de adjetivos innecesarios **que no añaden ninguna información suplementaria:
*

la *blanca *nieve → la nieve siempre es de color blanco.

 


W przykładach mam jeszcze: el miel dulce (słodki miód), la *verde *hierba (zielona trawa), el *fresco *viento (świeże powietrze)
A także przekreślone jako niepoprawne "camisa azul" (niebieska koszula)

 


Jest to dla mnie na tyle dziwaczna definicja, że rozumiem że ani "ładna dziewczyna"(chica guapa) ani brzydka dziewczyna (chica fea) nie sa epitetami, bo przecież to jest subiektywna ocena, czy ktoś jest ładny czy brzydki. 
Wychodziłoby na to, że w hiszpańskim epitet jest tylko i wyłącznie antonimem oksymoronu. To jest: 

Słodki miód - epitet
Gorzki miód - oksymoron 

Z drugiej strony, czy miód morze nie być słodki? Nie. A więc może to przy okazji pleonazm? xd


----------



## jasio

Nie znam hiszpańskiego, ale jak porównałem pobieżnie polską i angielską definicję epitetu na wikipedii, to wyszło na to, że dotyczą one pokrewnych, ale jednak różnych zjawisk. Na ile udało mi się google-zrozumieć pierwsze zdania z definicji hiszpańskiej, to mimo użycia innych słów chyba potwierdza ona opinię Twojego podręcznika. Najwyraźniej więc ten sam termin w odniesieniu do różnych języków ma jednak różne znaczenia. 

Nota bene, nie jest to nic dziwnego. Jak zacząłem "lizać" trochę włoski, to okazało się, że pewne konstrukcje, które np. w języku angielskim są uznawane za czasy (ciągłe, czyli 'to be' w odpowiednim czasie + Gerund), w języku włoskim za odrębne czasy uznawane nie są (konstrukcja 'stare' w odpowiednim czasie + gerundio), choć semantycznie mają zbliżone znaczenie wykonywania jakiejś czynności w momencie o którym mowa.

Ale to już wykracza poza tematykę polskiego forum.


----------



## miguell

jasio said:


> Nie znam hiszpańskiego, ale jak porównałem pobieżnie polską i angielską definicję epitetu na wikipedii, to wyszło na to, że dotyczą one pokrewnych, ale jednak różnych zjawisk. Na ile udało mi się google-zrozumieć pierwsze zdania z definicji hiszpańskiej, to mimo użycia innych słów chyba potwierdza ona opinię Twojego podręcznika. Najwyraźniej więc ten sam termin w odniesieniu do różnych języków ma jednak różne znaczenia.
> 
> Nota bene, nie jest to nic dziwnego. Jak zacząłem "lizać" trochę włoski, to okazało się, że pewne konstrukcje, które np. w języku angielskim są uznawane za czasy (ciągłe, czyli 'to be' w odpowiednim czasie + Gerund), w języku włoskim za odrębne czasy uznawane nie są (konstrukcja 'stare' w odpowiednim czasie + gerundio), choć semantycznie mają zbliżone znaczenie wykonywania jakiejś czynności w momencie o którym mowa.
> 
> Ale to już wykracza poza tematykę polskiego forum.



El *Epíteto *es una *Figura Retórica *que consiste en el *uso de adjetivos innecesarios que no añaden ninguna información suplementaria

Epitet to figura retoryczna, która polega na użyciu przymiotnika niepotrzebnego, który nie wnosi żadnej dodatkowej informacji *


----------



## Agiii

Ta definicja dotyczy epitetu jako figury retorycznej, nie pojęcia gramatycznego.

Ja również nie spotkałam się z taką definicją. Ale w końcu na studiach uczysz się, że nie wszystko jest jednoznaczne i istnieją różne definicje/ teorie. Więc na egzaminie możesz powiedzieć, że według pan/i XY (autora tej twojej definicji) epitet to ...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wikipedia podaje: *Epitet* – wyraz (przymiotnik, rzeczownik lub imiesłów) określający rzeczownik: "brzydkie kaczątko", "słodki cukierek" ,"zły bandyta", "tętniące myśli". Jest figurą stylistyczną stosowaną w retoryce i poezji.
Tego samego uczono mnie w szkole, zarówno podstawowej,  jak i średniej. Maturę zrobiłem w 1969 roku, ale nie sądzę, żeby w gramatyce polskiej zaszły aż tak duże zmiany.
Tak więc albo twoi nauczyciele mieli swoje własne poglądy, albo zaszło jakieś nieporozumienie.

A oprócz tego warto wspomnieć, że w polskiej mowie potocznej *epitetami *nazywa się wyzwiska (przynajmniej do niedawna).


----------



## miguell

Po półrocznych zajęciach z gramatyki opisowej wreszcie doszedłem do tego, dlaczego pół roku temu nie rozumiałem kwestii epitetu. Napiszę, bo może trafi tu inny student iberystyki, który będzie miał ten sam dylemat co ja. A więc informuję, że w j. hiszpańskim mamy dwa rodzaje epitetów(a właściwie przymiotników, co za sobą pociąga różne rozumienie epitetu) 
W j. hiszpańskim adjetivo explicativo nazywa się również epiteto. 

adjetivos explicativos - epiteto explicativo -  es  un tipo de adjetivo que *expresa una cualidad inherente del sustantivo*, es decir que es propia por naturaleza
Przymiotnik/epitet eksplicytny - rodzaj przymiotnika/epitetu który wyraża cechę/właściwość nieodłączną dla  danego rzeczownika, to znaczy, właściwą z natury/istoty tego rzeczownika
Np.:
*Dulce *azúcar* Słodki cukier - cukier z natury jest słodki 
* blanca nieve - biały śnieg - natura dała nam biały śnieg, więc on z natury jest biały 
Może pojawić się przed rzeczownikiem co ma kłaść nacisk 
Bo jest różnica:
hombre pobre - biedny człowiek (nie ma kasy)
pobre hombre - biedny w znaczeniu nieszczęśnik 

- adjetivo especificativo - nie nazywamy go już epiteto - jest to określenie rzeczownika przymiotnikiem, który nie jest mu przypisany z góry przez naturę, nie jest przymiotnikiem inherente (nieodłącznym) ani permanente (stałym) np. 

Jose tiene un coche *negro* → Entre los múltiples colores que pueden tener los coches *e**specifica *que se refiere al de color negro. 

Jose ma czarny samochód - Spośród wszystkich kolorów jakie może mieć samochód wyszczególnia się ten, który jest koloru czarnego 
Jose może mieć ten czarny samochód, zieloną koszulkę, brudny sweter oraz ładnego psa. Ale może mieć niebieski samochód, brzydką koszulkę, brzydkiego psa itd. 
Tu przymiotnikami można "żonglować", w przypadku poprzedniego rodzaju rzeczownika nie, bo jest on przypisany z góry. 

Mam nadzieję, że dobrze to wyjaśniłem. 
Jeśli nie,  to polecam stronke gramaticas kropka net

Należy ogólnie pamiętać, że w j. hiszpańskim przymiotnik konceptualizuje  się w inny sposób niż w j. polskim i zazębia się z niektórymi z polskich przyimków
Ale do tego jeszcze nie doszłem, sesja trwa xd
polecam zapoznać się z pojęciem "adjetivos *calificativos" *


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jak widać ten wątek nie ma nic wspólnego z językiem polskim, a każdy język ma swoje definicje w zakresie gramatyki i stylistyki. Są na tyle różne, że należy uważać z próbami przenoszenia ich z jednego na drugi. Często prowadzą do pomieszania i błędnych wniosków. 
Poza tym:
SJP: *eksplicytny *«wyraźnie sformułowany»
RAE: *explicativo*, va.:  adj. Que explica o sirve para explicar algo. _Nota explicativa_. (po polsku: *wyjaśniający*).
Jak widać, te dwa słowa nie są dla siebie odpowiednikami.
Nawiasem mówiąc, pierwszy raz zetknęłem się ze słowem „eksplicytny”, a brzmi ono dla mnie jak żargon.


----------



## miguell

Wydaje mi się, że można się z nim spotkać tylko na studiach lingwistycznych, np. na zajęciach z gramatyki tekstu - środki eksplicytne i implicytne
Te pierwsze są widoczne od razu w tekście, te drugie trzeba odnaleźć między wierszami
W gwoli wyjaśnienia tylko: 
Maria ha vuelto a Barcelona - Maria wróciła do Barcelony
Eksplicytny środek: Maria jest w Barcelonie
Implicytny: Maria była już wcześniej w Barcelonie (wiemy to dzięki czasownikowi wrócić, który informuje nas o tym, że skoro wróciła, to była tam wcześniej)

Ach, uwielbiam to. Te środki widać często w manipulacji językowej
Ulubiony przykład: Czy *przestał już *pan bić swoją żonę? xd


----------



## marco_2

Ben Jamin said:


> Jak widać ten wątek nie ma nic wspólnego z językiem polskim, a każdy język ma swoje definicje w zakresie gramatyki i stylistyki. Są na tyle różne, że należy uważać z próbami przenoszenia ich z jednego na drugi. Często prowadzą do pomieszania i błędnych wniosków.
> Poza tym:
> SJP: *eksplicytny *«wyraźnie sformułowany»
> RAE: *explicativo*, va.:  adj. Que explica o sirve para explicar algo. _Nota explicativa_. (po polsku: *wyjaśniający*).
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc, pierwszy raz zetknęłem się ze słowem „eksplicytny”, a brzmi ono dla mnie jak żargon.



Ja też tak to odbieram: moi profesorowie mawiali, że coś jest "wyrażone _explicite_" czyli traktowali to wyrażenie jako typowy wtręt łaciński, ale jak widać moda językowa też się zmienia


----------



## miguell

Zagadnienia z gramatyki tekstu czy lingwistyki kulturowej są bardzo ciekawe jeśli ktoś się interesuje takimi rzeczami.


----------



## Agiii

miguell said:


> Wydaje mi się, że można się z nim spotkać tylko na studiach lingwistycznych, np. na zajęciach z gramatyki tekstu - środki eksplicytne i implicytne
> Te pierwsze są widoczne od razu w tekście, te drugie trzeba odnaleźć między wierszami



Ja też nigdy się z czymś takim nie spotkałam w polskim (na studiach lingwistycznych), ale to przecież kalka (bardzo brzydka moim zdaniem) z angielskiego, w którym to rozróżnienie jest popularne.


----------



## kknd

a mi wydaje się, że podręcznik kryje w sobie błąd. na polskiej wikipedii można porównać ten i ten artykuł, zaś na hiszpańskiej ich odpowiedniki: ten i ten — oczywiście ponieważ nie znam tak hiszpańskiego, jak i żadnej jego gramatyki, nie upieram się przy swoim zdaniu. 

[wow! to mój siedemsetny post!]


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> a mi wydaje się, że podręcznik kryje w sobie błąd. na polskiej wikipedii można porównać ten i ten artykuł, zaś na hiszpańskiej ich odpowiedniki: ten i ten — oczywiście ponieważ nie znam tak hiszpańskiego, jak i żadnej jego gramatyki, nie upieram się przy swoim zdaniu.
> 
> [wow! to mój siedemsetny post!]


Trudno zrozumieć o co właściwie ci chodzi.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Trudno zrozumieć o co właściwie ci chodzi.



ach! przepraszam; już tłumaczę: podając konkretne przykłady definicji chciałem wykazać, że polski „epitet” i hiszpańskie „epíteto” mają to samo znaczenie (co w polskim), podobnie polski „pleonazm” i hiszpańskie „pleonasmo”; błąd ma z kolei polegać na tym, że miguell poprawnie rozumie znaczenie polskiego wyrazu „epitet”, podczas gdy podręcznik niepoprawnie podaje znaczenie wyrazu „epíteto” (wg mnie, z zastrzeżeniami w poprzednim poście, prawidłowo – w tym znaczeniu – powinno być właśnie „pleonasmo”).


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> ach! przepraszam; już tłumaczę: podając konkretne przykłady definicji chciałem wykazać, że polski „epitet” i hiszpańskie „epíteto” mają to samo znaczenie (co w polskim), podobnie polski „pleonazm” i hiszpańskie „pleonasmo”; błąd ma z kolei polegać na tym, że miguell poprawnie rozumie znaczenie polskiego wyrazu „epitet”, podczas gdy podręcznik niepoprawnie podaje znaczenie wyrazu „epíteto” (wg mnie, z zastrzeżeniami w poprzednim poście, prawidłowo – w tym znaczeniu – powinno być właśnie „pleonasmo”).


Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie, jeszcze tylko: czy mógłbyś podać jaki podręcznik masz na myśli?

Sprawdziłem w słowniku PWN, i znalazłem następującą definicję: epitet: [gr. epítheton ‘przydawka’], językozn., lit. wyraz określający, przydawka uwydatniająca cechę opisywanego przedmiotu, osoby, zjawiska; pot. żartobliwy przydomek, wyzwisko.
Tego samego uczyłem się w szkole średniej prawie już 50 lat temu, i w takich znaczeniach słowo to znajdowałem w polskich tekstach przez wszystkie te lata.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie, jeszcze tylko: czy mógłbyś podać jaki podręcznik masz na myśli?
> 
> Sprawdziłem w słowniku PWN, i znalazłem następującą definicję: epitet: [gr. epítheton ‘przydawka’], językozn., lit. wyraz określający, przydawka uwydatniająca cechę opisywanego przedmiotu, osoby, zjawiska; pot. żartobliwy przydomek, wyzwisko.
> Tego samego uczyłem się w szkole średniej prawie już 50 lat temu, i w takich znaczeniach słowo to znajdowałem w polskich tekstach przez wszystkie te lata.



tak też i ja rozumiałem ten wyraz — pisząc „podręcznik” miałem na myśli wspomniany w #5, który najpewniej odnosi się do notatek przytoczonych w #1.


----------



## Katatoniczka

Cześć, mam w liceum lekcje literatury polskiej i hiszpańskiej (nauczanie dwujęzyczne). Na lengle poznaliśmy definicję epitetu taką, jaką podałeś Ty po hiszpańsku. W języku polskim funkcjonuje natomiast ta prostsza, podstawówkowa wersja, tzn każde określenie jest epitetem. Po prostu Hiszpanie mają tak, a Polacy inaczej i to dwie odrębne kwestie.


----------



## miguell

Katatoniczka said:


> Cześć, mam w liceum lekcje literatury polskiej i hiszpańskiej (nauczanie dwujęzyczne). Na lengle poznaliśmy definicję epitetu taką, jaką podałeś Ty po hiszpańsku. W języku polskim funkcjonuje natomiast ta prostsza, podstawówkowa wersja, tzn każde określenie jest epitetem. Po prostu Hiszpanie mają tak, a Polacy inaczej i to dwie odrębne kwestie.



Czyli dobry mam tok rozumowania. 
Podobnie jest z adjetivos czyli przymiotnikami


----------

